

Neil Postman – Bullshit and the Art of Crap-Detection - tshtf
http://criticalsnips.wordpress.com/2007/07/22/neil-postman-bullshit-and-the-art-of-crap-detection/

======
balding_n_tired
Quoting Hemingway on a crap detector is like quoting Arnold Schwarzenegger on
the dangers of steroids.

